# I Had An Extra $30 So I Bought This Waltham Electrodyne...



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Did I do OK?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190369271076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice looking watch!

I think you did okay.

:thumbup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

30 bucks? I'd say! great catch bud.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

The Case seems to be in good nick with original case texture. Seller says it's running and keeping good time.

I figured I'd put a nice leather on it and I'd be good to go. Seems to be a good size as well... Watch measures 46mm lug to lug and 38mm across excluding the crown.

I can't seem to find out much about the movement though. *Waltham, Electrodyne, Swissonic, Incabloc*

I am hoping a smarter mind then mine(Not hard to find) would chip in with movement information. :shocking:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> The Case seems to be in good nick with original case texture. Seller says it's running and keeping good time.
> 
> I figured I'd put a nice leather on it and I'd be good to go. Seems to be a good size as well... Watch measures 46mm lug to lug and 38mm across excluding the crown.
> 
> ...


Well I'm betting that it's a PUW movement. :black eye:

Seriously, I'm sure that someone on the Forum will know. Chances are good that it's a ETA (ESA) 9154 movement.

:lookaround:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,m pretty sure it,s a dynatron 9157 as is this one.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the Waltham Swissonic on a fresh Di Modell leather strap with deployment.

Beautiful Sunburst Radial on the face. There is a little pitting but really un-noticeable from the naked eye.


----------

